# Advise requested



## sohelfe (Jan 13, 2011)

I am planning to take October PE-Transportation exam. Please advise me with references/books, those are needed.


----------



## humner (Jan 14, 2011)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...de+design+guide

Hey sohelfe, there are tons of references, but the above is something that was posted earlier. My advice, especially since you have 10 months to go, read past postings from this site. Good luck.


----------



## Walker D (Jan 14, 2011)

You can find all the Transportation resources here:

http://pe-exam.com/Civilpetransportation.html


----------



## humner (Jan 14, 2011)

Walker D said:


> You can find all the Transportation resources here:
> http://pe-exam.com/Civilpetransportation.html


There are plenty of other links too. Look in the Yard sale section of the board too. Amazon and Abebooks are good too. Or do what I do, Google it. Have found great deals in many places.


----------



## Walker D (Jan 14, 2011)

humner said:


> Walker D said:
> 
> 
> > You can find all the Transportation resources here:
> ...



The "other forum" has tons of resources for sale as well.


----------



## sohelfe (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks to Humner &amp; WalkerD


----------

